# Iberogast and side effects



## Becky0000 (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried a natural OTC product called Iberogast. It's been recommended by the doctor and pharmacist. I had a bout of IBS causing alot of gas and pain. I took the Iberogast as recommended, before a meal, 20 drops mixed with water. That was yesterday and I must say my gas completely subsided and I'd had it for a few days. But whether it was the product or a change in my eating habits, I can't really say.Since I took the product I've had a strange bitter taste in my mouth. Not only after taking it - yes it does have a bitter taste - but even 12 hours later, this morning I still had the taste and each time I eat it seems to get worse. It's now almost 24 hours since I last took it and I've eaten three meals since then, but still the taste is in my mouth.I wondered if anyone had tried this product and whether you've had similar symptoms.


----------

